# Green Swordtail and Prego Platy... ?s.



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

Well ok not so new to this forum, i'm previously known as tiffsplaties88 but it wouldn't let me log in, but anyways so i took a break from platies and went the guppy route for a while, no luck with them too many diseases. but long story short...

I now have a green female swordtail in my tank and it seems that they have a natural "gravid" looking spot? is anyone more familiar with this? I'm new to the sword tail breed and am not sure when to assume she is prego. 

Secondly i recently purchased a sunburst platy that appears to be quite prego. When I Had a tank of all platies i only had one successful birth and they all ended up dying later on so... ya not the best luck i think my 2 males weren't into breeding alot (i know seems strange). But anyways. my new one appears to be pretty prego and i was curious if any of you have any idea how long it will be till she pops? I have tetras in teh tank with them so i'm looking to transport her to another tank during the birth because i don't want the little tetra/pirranas to eat them all. ha 

here is a pic of her. she appears to have the white spot on her rear and the "silver" round spots appear on the bottom of her belly.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's a lot harder to tell when platies are about to drop than most other livebearers, but she looks pretty ripe.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

TheOldSalt said:


> It's a lot harder to tell when platies are about to drop than most other livebearers, but she looks pretty ripe.


i'd say a day or two tops. my mickey mouse platy was about the same size when she dropped them about 3 hours ago. all the best!

cheers.


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks for the replies! Unfortunately still not pop. I think i'm gonna move her again tonight before the light goes off in the community tank bc she's getting HUGE! the eyes are definately showing now bc there are black spots showing! so wish me luck!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Tiff,

i asked a friend of mine who breeds green swordtails about the pregnancy....he says you just need to go by size of the stomach. there arent much more signs to look out for. she might get aggressive with the other fishes in the tank though....you may wanna keep an eye on her for a while....

hope this helps.

cheers!


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks. Zakk.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

any time!

cheers!


----------

